# berlin skimmer



## bonesman (Nov 25, 2009)

does a berlin air-lift skimmer work very good


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I suspect most people are not even familiar with this skimmer, because it is a very old model, first becoming available in the hobby in the 1980's when skimmers were really just beginning to make their appearance. Do not confuse the Berlin Air Lift Skimmer with the Berlin X2 Venturi Skimmer. 

The Berlin Air Lift skimmer is an internal model, with counter current flow. The bubbles are introduced via a wooden airstone, powered by an air pump. The water flows down the skimmer column, against the air bubbles, hence "counter current". I have used this skimmer on several aquariums in my early years, and for the size I have to say it does not do a bad job, especially if used with a good quality wooden air stone and strong pump, such as a Tetra Luft. Because of its limited neck size, slow water flow, lack of surface skimming, and restricted neck, it is useful ONLY on aquariums of 10 gallons and smaller, which makes it almost obsolete in today's hobby. Plus, the cost of the unit is ridiculously high when you consider the added cost of the air pump. 

The Berlin X2 Venturi (or Turbo) model skimmer is a hang on skimmer (or sump), and is one of the best skimmers on the market today in its price range, especially compared to other hang on units.


----------

